# HTML version of <?php include()?>



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

Just out of ease i would like to know if there is a HTML version of the include() and/or require() php expressions

This would help me much by having a HTML version of my PHP site without having to look after my NAV bar from every single page

(Javascript would be acceptable as well)


----------



## Ch4r (Sep 4, 2005)

http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_include_one_html_file_inside_another.html

Scroll down to the "Client Side Includes" section.

-Ch4r


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for that mate

(btw: the server side include section was actually what i ended up using)


----------

